
Color Illusion - gj0
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EAeosEOUEAEa9SP?format=jpg&name=medium
======
pragmatick
What illusion should I be seeing?

Edit: More information here: [https://www.patreon.com/posts/color-
grid-28734535](https://www.patreon.com/posts/color-grid-28734535)

~~~
karmakaze
The colored lines are visible. And the non-lines are gray-scale. If you look
at the entire picture rather than individual gray patches, the
surfaces/textures seem to have the proper colorization even though the lines
have much greater spacing than our color visual acuity.

It's more impressive with thinner colored lines in the more info link.

